# Bonnington Court



## warpspark

Discussion thread for Bonnington Court. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## Dave Edge

As far as I know the only ship ever named Bonnington Court was built in 1929 and was a war loss in 1941. Maybe a case of a short life but a merry one but is this the ship you refer to?


----------



## benjidog

That's the one Dave - I have put an entry in the SN Directory about her here: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/guides/Bonnington_Court

Brian


----------

